# Intra US highway



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I have been hearing about this highway that is suppose to be built running from Canada down to Mexico. I also have been hearing that the UN is going to be the ones that are putting this thing up. Other things are a toll for US people to use it or cross it. Anyone hearing anything about this thing. I can see it being a negative thing for the US. Makes it easier for the illegal to come across the boarder.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm surprised not many have heard about this, especially people there in ND since the thing goes through Fargo. No, the UN has nothing to do with this and yes, it is a toll road with controlled entrances that will not connect to cities except those designated as spur ports with security check points. The main goal is for trade between the US, Mexico, and Canada that will bypass the port authorities on the two coasts. It is pure NAFTA inspired. You can see a map of it here as proposed. http://www.nascocorridor.com/ 
A little research and you can find out all you need to know and for what it is worth this has been in the works since 1998.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I hope they run oil pipelines out of Alberta and Western ND in conjunction with the "super-corridor" while they're tearing up the countryside putting in more road. Looks like 20-25 years worth of roadwork just in ND. If such a thing is built I hope the engineering is such as to allow speed limits into the triple digits.


----------



## Candiru (Aug 18, 2005)

On the bright side, maybe water won't have to be flushed down the Missouri to float a couple of barges if road transportation is improved.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Well this really is not the best idea they have ever came up with. Plus I think it would destroy a buch of things. Though early talke that I have heard is it will be like the Autobon in Germany. No speed limit unless posted. Think about the guy doing 100 mph hitting ice mmmmm splat.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

You're missing the point. This highway will not be available for general public use. Commerce transportation only with tightly controlled security points on and off. Any vehicle using the highway must have a special GPS tracking system and all trucks entering in Mexico or Canada will be sealed with a special GPS tag that is monitored by satellite from entrance to destination to ensure there is no tampering. A high security fence will enclose the entire the main section that flows from north to south. Look at the map and you will see only 5 or 6 entrance and departure hubs on the entire system. Public roads will run parallel to the high with cross roads either going over via overpass or the super highway will cross over cross roads. There are several plans on how to build and how to use this highway. What I have just typed is just but one of those plans. I'm betting it will never be built.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Last week they had Conrad on the radio and he was questioned by some callers about this very topic. His claim was that nobody in Washington was working on this and that nobody laid any claim to the building of it. He believed this was all hearsay and every time he or Dorgan would try and find leads to the rumors, they came up empty.

I am just relaying what he said over the radio to callers. Personally I hadn't even heard of this until last week. One caller indicated that he had heard it was already being built in Texas, but Conrad said there was no indication that was happening and he said that even if he had to fly down there, he said he wouldn't find this "road being built".

You would think if the road was being built our media would cover some of this? Or maybe they wouldn't? :huh:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I heard about the same radio show and the lack of info that he knew...thus my questioning. The idea does have some good points to it...I can see good points and bad points to it as of now. But theres not much being said about it as of yet. The thing is though you can track somthing as much as you want but this could prove to be a really good way to get things like drugs into and weapons out of the US. I can see it being a smuglers road real easy unless high security is put into place. Also I know a few years back about the mess of Canada bringing in their wheat and such into ND and the mass complaining and what not that came from it. These are the little things that I can see wrong with it. Again thats why I am looking into what is being said about it. Though at this stage what is what might not be established.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

If one does read in its entirety on the website http://www.nascocorridor.com,

One would find "There are no plans to build a new NAFTA Superhighway - it exists today as I-35. "

and also "NASCO is not a government agency. We have no authority to build or develop anything unilaterally. NASCO will work with our members, state Departments of Transportation and federal and local agencies involved in transportation, trade and security to accomplish our mission."

For those of us in North Dakota, the original I-35 coalition was put together in 1994 to enhance trade with Canada as well as get trucks up here from Mexico. At the time, there was press coverage here, mainly from our elected state and local officials who supported the idea of the trade corridor concept in conjuction with NAFTA changes. There has NEVER been any talk about a private road, or limited checkpoints in North or South Dakota going back to 1994. However, from what I have read, there are few proposals for private roadways in Texas running up to Oklahoma or Kansas that would do as Gohon explains with the private roads running parallel to 35 in the south. Must be a southern thing.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

That's why I don't think it will ever be built. There are so many different stories on the thing it is impossible to believe any of them. One story even has it as a secret plan of President Bush to break the unions as it would deal out the ports on the East and West coast. Another says it is being pushed and partly funded by Vicente Fox. I don't find any of them credible. Googled up some of the chat forums and they are sure hammering it in some of those.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Who PAYS for this....Canada or Mexico, or the U.S.??


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

rowdie said:


> Who PAYS for this....Canada or Mexico, or the U.S.??


Well................... I don't believe it would ever be built and I think it is more rumor than fact but, assuming it was built, it would be built on American soil, paid for by American tax payers and controlled by foreign countries (Mexico & Canada). After all, isn't that the new American way.......


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Not to jump the gun but would it not be placed to the people of the states it runs through? I don't know of any Incs. or Orgs. that would put up the cash to pay for something like this. Thus they would have to have the states pay for it.

Some little things I have been hearing, and just hearing, is that Bush and his people are the ones who have been pushing this and that this is going to happen. They are keeping it more or less hush hush so it can be built without Bush getting any heat from it. I smell conspiracy.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Gohon said:


> rowdie said:
> 
> 
> > After all, isn't that the new American way.......


But who is making it the new Amarican way? I think it is the people who are in that nice house with the white trim up on the hill.


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Visited the site and this is what I got out of the of the logistics page. They want to be the largest dispatching company in the world. This highway would be "theirs" to route and direct your commerce for a fee. They would provide the "service" solution to your company, guarantee hassle free travel for your drivers, decrease delivery time and make sure you were happy.

A pipe dream that would need huge government backing (tax money) to even get the first mile built.

NOT HAPPENING anytime soon.
:sniper:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Will it eliminate the need for the barge industry??? :lol:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

No they will need water from the Missouri River to run it... :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

fireball said:


> A pipe dream that would need huge government backing (tax money) to even get the first mile built.
> 
> NOT HAPPENING anytime soon.
> :sniper:


A good point but again it would only help those who run trucks or over land shipping. As a common person it would help little. This would be ok but it is the common person who they are looking at to pay for it all.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

fireball said:


> A pipe dream that would need huge government backing (tax money) to even get the first mile built.
> 
> NOT HAPPENING anytime soon.
> :sniper:


A good point but again it would only help those who run trucks or over land shipping. As a common person it would help little. This would be ok but it is the common person who they are looking at to pay for it all.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I highly doubt this will ever happen. First of all, I see no way they could make the states pay for it, unless they were willing, since like many state most highway funding in ND comes from the feds in the first place. This would be a right of way nightmare and the cost for that along would be a great deterrent. This also could not be designed without state and federal approval and must meet federal specifications. I just don't see it happening. I don't think my brain could even calculate the cost of this proposed project.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

There was something on KFYR last week or the week before. They were talking with someone from the department who is looking at doiong this. I only got to hear just a few minuts of it but I thought I heard them talk about that if this thing goes though it would be up to the states to pay for it. They said it is going to be somthign like the highway 35 in Texas. She went on to say that it would fallow the same area as 35 does and that the TX people are pushing for this. Now I did had to stop listening after she was going to look into what plans they were having on the security of the thing. But it sounded like they were looking at no checks at boarders. Anyone else hear this?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

This isn't going to happen any time in the near future. The states can't fund their current roadway systems as it is with the current level of federal funding and with ever increasing pressure from the voting public for barriers at the southern border any politician signing on for this would be committing political suicide. I think we will be dealing with rebuilding the ageing interstate system for a long time before anyone cooks anything like this up.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Agreed southdakbearfan. I would also add that with the every growing cost of construction materials along with the difficulties in maintaining what we currently have, I would be amazed if it ever happened.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I think the Mexicans should pay for it since it'll make distribution of their people throughout the U.S. and Canada faster.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Why don't we just annex mexico now and get it over with.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I have been saying the same thing since i can remember. But then again their economy would crush us, being so poor that is. There are a few places that have money but for the most part...it would be hard to do that since we would have to go in and take care of everything and transfer down money and stuff. Then federal funding would really get tight. Also I can see then Mexico's southern border would have illegals comign over it to try and get into the US...


----------

